
Owning a home may not be in the cards for many millennials - fnigi
https://phys.org/news/2018-01-home-cards-millennials.html
======
grawprog
>"It's a bit of a mystery why this is happening,"

Not really. Most of the people I know in that age group, including myself are
too poor to even think of buying a home now or in the near future. I
personally haven't moved in 7 years because if I do my rent will jump from
$1200 a month to something closer to $2000 for something similar where I live
now. These days in my city $1200 will be lucky to get you a bachelor suite.
I'm just lucky my rent's never been raised since I moved in.

